# Debaixo da Frente - 21 Setembro 2006



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 19:20)

Aproveitei o nome que o Eng.º Minho  deu a um outro tópico complemento deste - *A frente à vista!!* e faço aqui o meu relato do sucedido nestas terras Alentejanas, onde segundo os dados o IM caíram 21,2 mm  durante este episódio da passagem mais activa da frente.







Nesta animação RADAR do nosso IM podemos vê-la em acção (deixerm carregar todas as imagens):





Aqui mais uma animação da mesma frente mas desta feita pelo RADAR de Cáceres:





Começou então por volta das 11:30 e durou poucxo mais de 30 m, mas deixou muita água no chão! . A temp. que estava nos 20ºC desceu até aos 17,5ºC e o vento tb se fez sentir com algumas rajadas um pouco mais fortes.

Aqui fica o resultado em imagens...   






Dizem por aqui o povo na sua sabedoria popular que quando a chuva faz bolhas, significa que vem aí chuva forte! Isto foi por volta das onze e pouco da manhã!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 19:51)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Parabéns kim foi uma bela reportagem deu para ver como choveu mesmo muitíssimo por ai é muito positivo ver essas imagens ai no interior do Alentejo ainda mais nesta altura do ano é um cenário digno de Novembro


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 19:56)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Grande chuvada  

A reportagem está muito boa.


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 22:44)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Uma bela reportagem!!!    
Faz lebrar aquelas reportagens pelas serras....


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Grandes fotos, isso é que foi chover!!  

E isso que o Gordon passou a norte senão...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 10:07)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Boas fotos Kim....


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 11:34)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Excelente como sempre as tuas reportagens KIMCARVALHO  

Já agora, não podes ccolocar a tua reportagem do Inverno á antiga de 29Janeiro de 2006  
sabes estava excelente também!


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Set 2006 às 13:03)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Excelente reportagem, parabéns. 

O que seria se o Gordon nos tivesse acertado em cheio?


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Set 2006 às 15:35)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

 Obrigado a todos pelas vossas opiniões!  

Sempre que houver fenómenos meteorológicos adversos e fora da normalidade aqui do sítio, já sabem que aqui o _je_ fará tudo para vos pôr ao corrente.! 

Quanto à tua pergunta/sugestão Seringador, se bem entendi querias a reportagem do episódio de neve do passado 29JAN06!? Será isso? É que ele ainda cá está no fórum: *Nevão - 29 de Janeiro de 2006*

Já agora aproveitava e pedia-lhes, se alguém o guardou no seu disco, o favor de me disponibilizarem o filme que fiz nessa ocasião, pois acidentalemnte apaguei-o do meu pc!   

Obrigado!


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 16:00)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas vossas opiniões!
> 
> Sempre que houver fenómenos meteorológicos adversos e fora da normalidade aqui do sítio, já sabem que aqui o _je_ fará tudo para vos pôr ao corrente.!
> 
> ...



Obrigado KIm,

mas era também o video e isso não te posso ajudar pq não gravei na altura


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Tenho eu o video  

http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=video&file=Neve29JAN06.wmv


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



Fil disse:


> Tenho eu o video
> 
> http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=video&file=Neve29JAN06.wmv



Ganda FIL!!

    

Obrigado amigo, epá que alegria, não sei como me foi uma coisa destas acontecer, mas o que é certo é que não o encontrava em lugar algum! Eu tenho as imagens originais, mas ter de montar tudo era um trabalho do catano e claro nunca nada sai como da primeira vez e com a inspiração do momento!

Novamente Fil!! Isto sim é equipa e espírito de comunidade! Viva o *MeteoPT*


----------



## Santos (23 Set 2006 às 09:53)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ganda FIL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelo fantástico video, assim como a mistura musical está excelente.
Transporta-nos à real dimensão do nevão, fantástico.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 15:00)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ganda FIL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sentimento que continuo a ter quando torno a rever estas imagens é de surrealismo mais ainda quando estavamos a sair de uma seca tão severa que estava a por o Alentejo mais parecido com Norte de África...

Parabens mais uma vez kim!


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 15:11)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*

Então algum dia eu não ia guardar um video tão bem feito como aquele  

Podias até meter no youtube!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 16:51)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



Fil disse:


> Então algum dia eu não ia guardar um video tão bem feito como aquele
> 
> Podias até meter no youtube!



Tu és uma máquina Fil!  
Aqui fica então o link do filme já colocado no youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/v/V4vml215NCw


Fil por acaso sabes se dá para colocar aqui a janela do youtube directamente? Para que serve a funcionalidade "MEDIA" aqui no fórum? Como usá-la?

Obrigado


----------



## Fil (24 Set 2006 às 04:38)

*Re: Debaixo da Frente - 21SET06*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu és uma máquina Fil!
> Aqui fica então o link do filme já colocado no youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/V4vml215NCw
> ...



É de longe o melhor video desse episódio de neve que anda pelo youtube, e olha que há lá muitos  

Quanto ao "MEDIA" é fácil, funciona igual ao butão de imagens ou de links, seleccionas o video e clicas no botão. O link para o teu video ficaria assim:


```
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4vml215NCw[/MEDIA]
```

E o resultado seria este:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4vml215NCw[/MEDIA]

Também funciona com outros formatos, vê mais detalhes *aqui*.


----------

